# Cowboys and Rugers



## Red Cent (Jun 10, 2010)

Cowboy shooter who likes his Rugers. Got a Blackhawk?


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I have been shooting Ruger NMBHs in CAS for 10 yrs., first in .45 Colt, then in .357. I tried to shoot First Generation Vaqueros in .45 Colt, but I could never see the sights, so I went back to my Blackhawks. I have a pair of 50th Anniversary Blackhawks in .357 for my wife. She is pretty good with them.


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

I thought about Cowboy Action Shooting.Looked at it on "You Tube".It looks like a lot of fun.I found out however that 
you have to have some pretty good stuff to be successful at it.
I see you have it together.Those are some fine weapons alright.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

bayhawk2 said:


> I thought about Cowboy Action Shooting.Looked at it on "You Tube".It looks like a lot of fun.I found out however that
> you have to have some pretty good stuff to be successful at it.
> I see you have it together.Those are some fine weapons alright.


The top nationally ranked shooters obviously use top flight gear, but most shooters use equipment much less expensive. A couple of Rugers or 1873 clones and a Marlin or Winchester clone aren't all that expensive. You also need a shotgun, but if you show up at a match, you might be surprised at what you can borrow.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice group of guns....

Lateck,


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Yep:I really got into the meat of the matter by asking questions on "You Tube".I have many pistols,but only one that matches the criteria.A .45 L.C. beretta Stampede..Like you say,it's a clone.I think they said it has to be single action?Which mine is.I thought you could use a .22 revolver,but you can't.I have 2 cowboy western single action revolvers.Dern it.I almost bought a henry .22 lever action rifle for it.Glad I didn't.Still tinkering with the idea of getting into it.Like I said,you guys look the part and looks like a heck of a lot of fun.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

Not only that. It is the only gun game my wife has tried where she doesn’t feel self conscious when she shoots in front of people. I like it for her because it helps her with gun familiarity and dexterity. I think, on average, women have slightly better manual dexterity than men, so the manipulation of single action revos and the lever action rifle come more easily to them. They just have to get over their pre-programmed fear of guns.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I believe I have been known to expound on the virtues of Rugers hereabouts.

You have a very nice display, there. Maybe you'd be so kind as to identify as to caliber/particulars?

Bob Wright


----------

